# What would be the monthly living expense in Adelaide



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi All,

I would like to know what is the current monthly expense in Adelaide for a single person.I got the following weekly numbers from Adelaide Uni site. 
Does these make sense ?

Rent (more expensive for inner city) $100 - $250*
Food $80
Bills (gas, electricity, etc) $25
Transport (at student concession rates) $15 - $20
Other (entertainment, clothes etc.) $35+
Telephone / postage $20 - $30
TOTAL WEEKLY EXPENSES $275 - $440
TOTAL YEARLY (52 WEEKS) EXPENSES $14,300 - $22,880

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know what is the current monthly expense in Adelaide for a single person.I got the following weekly numbers from Adelaide Uni site.
> Does these make sense ?
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Probably around 200 dollars if you are going to share a room and in the city. The further you move the cheaper it will be. You can get decent rooms even below 100 dollars.

Monthly grocery budget would be around 100 dollars. If you are going to eat outside each meal would be roughly around 10 dollars. For transport you get concessional bus tickets which work out to 16.5 dollars for ten trips which is very cheap.Clothes are very very expensive ...you wont get anything at all for 35 dollars....

And i would say your cell bill will be more closer to 50 than 30 atleast in the initial part when you would have to call up lots more people. Btw dont forget the internet....for 50 Dollars you get a prepaid USB data card which has 5 GB. However if you are sharing a house it usually will have the net and that should be included in your rental cost.

Warm Regards,

DS3


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks DS3 are u in Adelaide currently ? 
The rent expense (200$) and food expense (100$) you have mentioned is weekly or monthly ?



DS3 said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Probably around 200 dollars if you are going to share a room and in the city. The further you move the cheaper it will be. You can get decent rooms even below 100 dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Thanks DS3 are u in Adelaide currently ?
> The rent expense (200$) and food expense (100$) you have mentioned is weekly or monthly ?


Yes am in Adelaide. Sorry for the confusion. 200 dollars per week for rental and 100 dollars per month for food on a regular basis. The first time you will have to stock up groceries for around 400 to 500 dollars though....including meat, indian spices, rice, atta, cereals etc.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

400-500 for initial stocking? i got all my indian groceries for $150, that was total bill at the Indian store and i have not made a second trip except for rice and flour in 3 months.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> 400-500 for initial stocking? i got all my indian groceries for $150, that was total bill at the Indian store and i have not made a second trip except for rice and flour in 3 months.



Just 150?Did that include meat, poultry fish and other products like house cleaning products etc? Btw which is actually cheaper?Woolworths, Drake, Coles, Foodland? 

And do note that the meat that i buy is pre marinated so that i have to just saute it but am guessing thats its slightly bit more expensive than raw meat.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

that figure was for indian grocies only, for other stuff i went to Aldi, paid 60$ i think for washing pwd, duustbin bags etc.. No we do not eat meat so yeah add another 50$ for meat i guess. 
I'd say Aldi is the cheapest, their products are good. for example the dish washing liquid at Aldi is for 99c whereas that at woolworth etc comes for atleast 4$, the cheaper ones are not good but the one from Aldi is very good, i have been using it for 5 months now.

Try and take things on specials, Coles and Woolies have more or less the same things on specials. Coles i feel is more organised but again, both are the same. the meat i believe at Coles is better than that at Woolies. Have not gone to any other place. Pasta from Aldi came for 99c one pack, the Basmati rice was for $3 and i will any day recommend it. We are still settling in, we are going slow with buying studd but each month we pick some or the other thing, this month we took a handy vacuum, the bigger one is too much for me to handle with a lil one so we take that one out over the weekend only.
Yes pre marinated meat is expensive, try picking Shaan Masalas, they are good, there are also ready mixes available, you can marinade meat with those and it will come out reasonably well


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey and DS.. did you manage a job?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hey and DS.. did you manage a job?


Hi,

Yes i got a sales kind of a job at a call centre. But its purely on commission. Only get money if i get paid. I think Aldi is everywhere EXCEPT adelaide. Damn the prices you mentioned are really cheap. The problem with specials is that it only happens on certain days and i dont have a car yet since i luckily have a direct bus to the city and so i guess i sometimes do miss out on the good offers.

Btw i only have to struggle for one more week as my wife is joining me next weekend so i guess the grub scene will atleast fall back on track. Btw meat is not 50 dollars. A fortnight supply of meat and fish is around 200 dollars.Guess being veg will be cheaper and healthier as well as more humane too.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all valuable members

can u pls share as how you spent your initial 6mnths at South Australia/Adelaide specifically managing job/food/shelter.Iam having a sc475 visa sponsored by SA and planning to move by end jan'14.My worry is job ..how do i tackle it .. im in retail IT domain ..can work as a MIS/functional/analyst kind of roles in Retail sector using IT systems.Your ideas and support will be of great help for me to do this task successfully.:clap2:


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

777k said:


> Hi all valuable members
> 
> can u pls share as how you spent your initial 6mnths at South Australia/Adelaide specifically managing job/food/shelter.Iam having a sc475 visa sponsored by SA and planning to move by end jan'14.My worry is job ..how do i tackle it .. im in retail IT domain ..can work as a MIS/functional/analyst kind of roles in Retail sector using IT systems.Your ideas and support will be of great help for me to do this task successfully.:clap2:


Hi,

I m also plannin to move adelaide in Jan end and also want to know what is initial total expenditure for husband and wife. 

Thanx

Sahil
09999254422


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been granted PR on 09 oct 13 and flying to adelaide on 28 jan 14. I need advice and suggestions from the seniors who have already moved to adelaide regarding their experiences about intial accommodation and if they could give some guidance, that would be appreciated. 

Many Thanks
Sahil

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been granted PR on 09 oct 13 and flying to adelaide on 28 jan 14. I need advice and suggestions from the seniors who have already moved to adelaide regarding their experiences about intial accommodation and if they could give some guidance, that would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Sahil,

Can you share your experience is terms of cost of living (you & your wife), job search and anything from your real time experience about Adelaide / South Australia? Will ve very useful post your migration. TIA


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

dm2 said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> Can you share your experience is terms of cost of living (you & your wife), job search and anything from your real time experience about Adelaide / South Australia? Will ve very useful post your migration. TIA


Hi DM2,

Expect around atleast $3000 a month and if you plan to buy car then include that cost as well. Intially your expenses are more you buy lot of stuff for your home.


----------

